# DJ Promo Pics



## JMLPictures (Nov 26, 2009)

Enjoy! Shot these in my basement. This is actually my brother as well. He is an up-and-coming DJ here in Spokane. Again C&C Welcome!



























Josh


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Nov 26, 2009)

Love dark exposures for male models.

That said #1 may be too under exposed.  #2 works with that backlight.  Cool up and downs on the last two.


----------



## altitude604 (Nov 26, 2009)

As a DJ myself... I like #1, #3 and #4.

Good angles... #2 looks kind of silly without any decks in front of him. Almost reminds me of one of those lolcat pics like "invisible bike".


----------



## lamergod (Nov 29, 2009)

beautiful lighting!top stuff!


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 1, 2009)

the second picture would be perfect if you could some how get alittle bit of the headphone on your ear to show (even if on only one side)  !!!!


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 1, 2009)

JML, allow me to introduce you to a new friend.  The photog is using a female model here but with just a little imagination I'm sure you can see the possibilities.

You can also put together a DYI.


----------



## bennielou (Dec 1, 2009)

Super sweet.  I love them!


----------



## bennielou (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh good Lord.  It's so funny to check out the people who respond to a thread telling real photographers how to do things.... LOL
Most people were cool.  Yay!  I think this photographer is going places..


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 1, 2009)

You're right, cuz  when you're a real photographyer you are perfect and don't need anyone's advice!


----------



## JMLPictures (Dec 1, 2009)

Mike_E said:


> JML, allow me to introduce you to a new friend.  The photog is using a female model here but with just a little imagination I'm sure you can see the possibilities.
> 
> You can also put together a DYI.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhnKKJ-PsFk



Thats pretty cool. Where can you pick one of those up? Or better yet where is the DIY for that?

Josh


----------

